# Pretending to be married, will this help me fit in??



## mssocialanxiety (Jul 20, 2014)

will people overlook my social anxiety if I wear a wedding ring and have photos of a fake husband/kids? I just want to be normal and fit in with my co-workers


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

this is so crazy it might just work!


but really, how on earth would it help you? would they say "oh, she's anxious but she's married, well that makes me forget all her qualities".

And wouldn't being fake-married invite a lot of questions that would be impossible to be consistent about? (answer: yes it would)


----------



## mssocialanxiety (Jul 20, 2014)

masterridley said:


> this is so crazy it might just work!
> 
> but really, how on earth would it help you? would they say "oh, she's anxious but she's married, well that makes me forget all her qualities".
> 
> And wouldn't being fake-married invite a lot of questions that would be impossible to be consistent about? (answer: yes it would)


My sister is anti social. Does not talk to anyone at work, and has no friends outside of her husband and kids. She is perceived as normal to her co-workers and everyone in my family. However, I'm the 'oddball' because I'm still single and childless. I feel that pretending like I have at least a fiancé will help people see me as normal, and think "well at least she has a husband"....


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mssocialanxiety said:


> will people overlook my social anxiety if I wear a wedding ring and have photos of a fake husband/kids? I just want to be normal and fit in with my co-workers


you gave me a great idea for a comedy


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a _very_ bad idea. Something that big will definitely be found out. You should rock being single! Donn't let it or anyone else get to you.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

No don't do that, because if you and your coworkers do end up getting close, they're going to expect to meet your husband eventually, and that could just turn out terrible you'll end up having to go through lie after lie to try and make it believable.

This sounds like a pretty bad idea.


----------



## mssocialanxiety (Jul 20, 2014)

do you think with a job in a field like this co worker wont gossip or wonder why im not married, have no kids or don't talk much??


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

orsomething said:


>


Your posts always make me laugh.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't do it op. You'll never form a close relationship again because you'll be afraid of everyone's reaction when they find out.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretend you are a grieving widow. Say your husband died suddenly and you loved him so much and are so upset that you don't want to meet another man. This solves all your problems - you are quiet because you are grieving, you are single because you're grieving and no one will want to meet your husband (unless they are _very_ strange).


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No,lying is a heavy burden and it just gets heavier and heavier over time!


----------



## mssocialanxiety (Jul 20, 2014)

persona non grata said:


> Don't do it op. You'll never form a close relationship again because you'll be afraid off everyone's reaction when they find out.


I'm under a lot of pressure to be normal. When I work at jobs outside the home I'm immediately targeted as 'anti social' 'snobby' or 'dumb'. I desperately want to fit in with society


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Honestly, pretending to be married with children is not exactly normal either and it will be awful if you're actually ever caught in your lie. Just be yourself and be honest about what's going on in your life. If people want to be judgemental pricks about it, it's on them.. people like that aren't worth associating with anyway.


----------



## mssocialanxiety (Jul 20, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Honestly, pretending to be married with children is not exactly normal either and it will be awful if you're actually ever caught in your lie. Just be yourself and be honest about what's going on in your life. If people want to be judgemental pricks about it, it's on them.. people like that aren't worth associating with anyway.


What am I going to do? Every job I work at people outcast me, presume I'm stuck up, then eventually slow. constantly wonder why I don't have a boyfriend. It never ends.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Not on Mondays


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a good idea. Not only is it a lie, but may make you feel worse trying to keep up with this fake story. People might start asking and prying more into this facade. Better to stick with the truth.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Bizarre said:


> Not a good idea. Not only is it a lie, but may make you feel worse trying to keep up with this fake story. People might start asking and prying more into this facade. Better to stick with the truth.


You want the truth? What if you (or they) can't handle the truth?


----------

